# Nav system Voice change?



## snake66 (May 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can change the Voice in the Nav system?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Suppose you are talking about that turn by turn navigation system that comes free with the Cruze, and free to use for the first six months. Really don't know, never used it. Ha, would like to change the voice with that cell phone bluetooth, she gets nasty at times, ex wife was that way. But suppose I would be nasty too if locked up in a radio.

Like my Garmin with free lifetime map and traffic updates, gee, I can even pay extra to get Homer Simson's voice with that thing. But as it is, just completely mute the volume, a glance at that five inch screen tells me where I am at and to start looking for signs. Besides that, do men really like taking directions from a woman? LOL.

First GPS I had and still have is with on a Dell Axim 5, lady locked up in there drove me nuts, particularly in the city, would come on at every intersection to tell to drive straight. But that was not easy to view laying on the floor.

So far, four free map updates with the Garmin, not bad since I only paid 130 bucks for it, screen is excellent, can see it clear in the daytime. If I went with the Chevy GPS, would be 720 bucks plus tax poorer. Garmin also show altitude, like that as a private pilot, even though there isn't a thing I can do about it, except dream.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

The on star navigation is free for six months. This is the navigation that is controlled via remote link or by calling on star and having them download the directions into your car.

The stereo with the navigation unit in it is not limited to only working with on star.  There are parts of it that are tied to your XM subscription like live traffic avoidance and weather reports but not subscribing to these will in no way disable the navigation feature.

You had an Dell Axim 5? Thats cool. I had a Dell Axim x51v. It was great for emulating game boy advance games back in the day. I don't use it for much more then IR learning for work now but it was awesome back in the day.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

snake66 said:


> Does anyone know if you can change the Voice in the Nav system?




snake66,
You are not able to change the actual voice on the navigation but you can change the volume and you are able to turn the voice prompts on or off. Have you looked in your Cruze Navigation Manual? You can find more information on this out starting on page 51. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## snake66 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you Stacy. I would look in the manual however they neglected to include it with the car. It is supposed to arrive at the dealership sometime this week.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

snake66 said:


> Thank you Stacy. I would look in the manual however they neglected to include it with the car. It is supposed to arrive at the dealership sometime this week.




snake66,
Unfortunately at this time you are unable to download the navigation manual but you can download the owner's manual by following the following link. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

